# unknown species of Aponogeton



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

We have more than three kinds of red-leafed questionable species of Aponogeton in our market. Perhaps it is a hybrid from other species.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for this ugly photo , but it is the only one I have about the questionable red-leafed species, which can grow up to over 70cm. I believe that it is a hybrid coming from my friend's pond.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This one is imported by my friend Tonina. You will feel that it is more like A.rigidfolius if you touch it.
I think the new species(or a hybrid , perhaps) will become an important choice to create a purple background scene in aquariums.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I really like the purple hybrid, it's awesome! Rarely do any good purple plants come up in the hobby, the only good one I know of is Ludwigia glandulosa...


----------

